# I think she's getting 'old'



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Well, the not eating would not have been normal for my Subiaco who died at 11 this last May. He ate well up to the very end even with cancer and tons of pain meds. But he was a big boy and always up for food, but the last few years a real couch potato.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

8 1/2 is still relatively young but old enough for you to realize how deliciously sweet and precious they are - as they don't do anything wrong anymore. 

I do think it's a good idea to have a yearly health screen done when they are 9+, or even now she's 8. But if she's acting relatively normal except for waking you up in the middle of the night to go outside, I'm thinking she might either have a GI problem or a UTI.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you are worried. I'm glad you made an appointment with the vet. If she isn't drinking or eating something must be bothering her. I hope your vet can give you some answers. I don't think this is a sign of getting old.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for your encouragement. I'm in tears just thinking about her. Silly I know but she means the world to me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

In tears? Over a dog??????????????? Maybe I can relate. My vets (3 different offices) could each take a really nice vacation on my tab. Copper went to two offices today.

It is so very hard to watch them age, but I don't think Penny's lack of interest in food and water and soft stool is from age. It does sound more like an upset stomach. I'm glad you have a vet appointment to get it checked out.

I got Copper from a shelter when he was already graying. He is now pretty white as my avatar shows and I remember being almost offended when the vet said he had "Old Dog Vestibular Syndrome" last year.:

He has slowed down a lot due to arthritis and some other aging issues, but I hope your Penny keeps bouncing for years.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure do hear you :heartbeat

It's a tough place to be when our dogs get older. Chances are good she's fine ... but we know everyday is a gift, and how wonderful to go back to the times when this day wasn't even a thought.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoping Penny is OK and you are just overreacting. Prayers coming.
I cry about Selka pretty much most of the day.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, over reacting as usual. It was her anal glands. He couldn't find anything in her urine, no temp, palpation was normal. He expressed her glands, said the stuff had hardened and she should be her old self.

She's sleeping comfortably on the sofa. Hoping tomorrow she's back to being her whirling dervish self. I love to see her leap and turn in circles as we walk to the barn. 

Thank you all so much for your thoughts. I KNOW you guys KNOW!:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she is ok. If I had a problem like that i think it would be uncomfortable so hopefully now she will be back to her bouncy self going to the barn and playing with you again.


----------

